# Then there's Copper



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cosmo Castorini: There are three kinds of pipe. There is what you have, which is garbage and you can see where that's gotten you. Then there's bronze, which is very good unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. And then there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Best plumbing quote EVER !! Great movie about us Italians !!! I always tell folks ," If you want to know what it's like growing up Italian ,,, FORGET The godfather ,,, rent Moonstruck !! 

Cal


----------

